# Shifa Medical Collage Merit???



## 1bilalm (Jan 17, 2014)

i recently got my igcse equivalence which turns out to be around 73%, and got my international baccleurate results as well an expecting an equivalence of around 65%...could you guyz let me know if i stand a chance of getting admitted in shifa for mbbs...and what was the opening and closing merit for shifa last year....any help would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

every year the merit usually increases so you cannot really say anything about the merit. But do apply anyway


----------



## stephwright (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes! Make sure you apply. Furthermore, even if it doesn't workout this time, it will show next time you apply that you are committed to them. They love to see that. At the end of the day, people who look at applications are just human right?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

1bilalm said:


> i recently got my igcse equivalence which turns out to be around 73%, and got my international baccleurate results as well an expecting an equivalence of around 65%...could you guyz let me know if i stand a chance of getting admitted in shifa for mbbs...and what was the opening and closing merit for shifa last year....any help would be greatly appreciated..


Last year shifa college of medicine merit starts with 84 something and close at 65 arround .. due to their test was realy tough ... full conceptual ...


----------



## 1bilalm (Jan 17, 2014)

thanks for the info bro..btw did u get in??? and 65 is it including or excluding the interview..and by 65 do u mean the last person getting in had an aggregate of 65 percent ???

- - - Updated - - -



Sarah said:


> every year the merit usually increases so you cannot really say anything about the merit. But do apply anyway


did u get in last year??


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

1bilalm said:


> i recently got my igcse equivalence which turns out to be around 73%, and got my international baccleurate results as well an expecting an equivalence of around 65%...could you guyz let me know if i stand a chance of getting admitted in shifa for mbbs...and what was the opening and closing merit for shifa last year....any help would be greatly appreciated..


Have u applied? WHat's ur aggregate? 
And any idea what the merit will be this year?


----------

